# Compuserve files help



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 1, 2005)

I have some old files of email I had when I was using Compuserve in 1994. Many PCs and years later I have the files but not the software, WinCim I believe. Anyone have any experience converting such files? I can open them in Notepad and see the text but there are strange characters and the date is not preserved, only the file creation date so I don't want to change the originals and lose that information. I got a software package to convert these but it required Wincim to be on the system and so the attempt failed (package was CS2Outlook1). Be nice to get whatever the information was in those strange characters back (date maybe?). Also Windows will not search these files for contents; what's up with that? The file endings are plx.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 1, 2005)

You may want to try this program (a result of a quick Google search). A firts glance it appears to have a way to import compuserv files. It has a 30 free trial. Maybe you could inmport them, export them in another format.

The page:
http://ftp.asksam.com/old_docs.asp?file=old_docs.ask&b=Importing & Exporting Info...

The home page:
http://ftp.asksam.com/default.asp


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks Fred; gave askSam a try but doesn't look to get me anywhere. Doesn't convert the files that I can see and cannot search them any more than Windows. At least I have them; will cut and past someday and add the dates. Not that I'm vain or anything about their value to me or anyone else; just that since I have them and they contain dateable info I might as well recover them.


----------

